# Barnes and Noble free books



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the first three free e-books were?  I am hoping that if I decide to drive 30 minutes to my nearest one tomorrow that I will be lucky enough to get all of these.  I know that Home Safe by Elizabeth Berg is the current offering.
Diane


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gajitldy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the first three free e-books were? I am hoping that if I decide to drive 30 minutes to my nearest one tomorrow that I will be lucky enough to get all of these. I know that Home Safe by Elizabeth Berg is the current offering.
> Diane


Week 1: The #1 Ladies' Detective Agency - Alexander McCall Smith (first in the series)
Week 2: Storm Front - Jim Butcher (first in the Harry Dresden series - excellent series, by the way)
Week 3: One Shot - Lee Child (#9 in the Jack Reacher series)

I went to pick up Week 3 & mentioned that I hadn't gotten the previous week's book because I'd already read it - he gave me coupons for the first two weeks anyway.
Oh, and if you show your reader app on your phone/iPad/whatever (or your Nook if you have one) you can get a free cup of coffee in the coffee shop. Just don't spill it on your white shorts like I did last week!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help.  Going to be a very hot day today so we are definitely off to the bookstore in Greensboro!
Diane


----------

